# Glue feet?



## brancsikia339 (Mar 26, 2013)

My hymenopus girl is not doing well and dying. Though this may be, her wing buds are GIGANTIC. Some of the feet can't hold on, so should i glue them to the ceiling of the container so she may molt out alright?


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't you watch her and maybe help her when the time comes? I bet the glue would stress her out too much.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd be more interested in finding out whats wrong with her than trying to glue her to the lid of a cup or cage. If she's dieing what good will molting do?


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 26, 2013)

I mean really its as bad as duct taping down a female to breed sometimes you just have to accept its not going to happen and try again with the next one.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 26, 2013)

I would up the humidity and make sure she has plenty of highly textured vertical and horizontal cling space.


----------



## psyconiko (Mar 26, 2013)

Not glue.But you can use tape(double side).But I am afraid it is too late for your mantis....


----------



## Precarious (Mar 26, 2013)

Restricting any of the feet will only cause her to use all her energy to struggle free. That just leads to pulling or chewing her feet off.


----------



## psyconiko (Mar 26, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Restricting any of the feet will only cause her to use all her energy to struggle free. That just leads to pulling or chewing her feet off.


When it is about to molt,the mantis is calm and dont move much so no stress, chewing or anything like that.Worked fine with me many times,only with large species though.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 26, 2013)

I think if its her time to go then a desperate attempt to get her to molt, which some may see as cruel to glue their feet down, would be wrong. Let her do her thing, if its her time then its her time and you can try the species again later.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah I agree. But no one here has a spare subadult or adult orchid lying around, do they? I can't give up on her that easily


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 26, 2013)

If this girl is lost why cant you start over with nymphs? Id be more worried about what caused the issues than replacing her with another adult.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> If this girl is lost why cant you start over with nymphs? Id be more worried about what caused the issues than replacing her with another adult.


I think it was something with the flies, but otherwise im still unsure. Like i said 2 days before she was fine, and then boom


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was watching videos and came across the horsehair worm. Could that be her infection?? The tip of her abdomen is black. Shes only eaten flies, though


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> I was watching videos and came across the horsehair worm. Could that be her infection?? The tip of her abdomen is black. Shes only eaten flies, though


Very unlikely in a captive mantis.


----------



## ismart (Mar 28, 2013)

You should add more perches for her to possibly grip better. She's not sick, but about to molt. Take out any feeders and leave her be. If she is stressed right before a molt. She will be restless and use up valuable energy and become weak. This is probably why she is having such a hard time gripping things. Hope it's not to late?


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 28, 2013)

Feed her a honey bee pollen mixture... i've noticed that they take it even before a molt regardless if she's not eating feeders. It just might give her some extra energy!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 28, 2013)

i'm having the same battle with my sub female orchid!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok she's about to molt, i'm almost positive. wish her luck


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think that the tip of all orchid female abdomens are black. At least the 2 that were in my possession had that.


----------

